# older bolens



## guest2

Any one with an older fmc bolens, tube frame husky or is this only for new mtd products? I know about the other bolens groups
on yahoo but they seem to lack the back and forth discussions found here.


----------



## amicks

Post away, hopefully more Bolens owners will join in. If you know any on the forums you visit, you can invite them to TractorForum. Our store sold the old tube frame Bolens in the 60's and 70's. I still have lots of old parts that needs a home.


----------



## memmurphy

Welcome sixchows.  

I do not have one myself but many of us scan the new posts everyday in all the forums. Feel free to post a picture if you have one. Most of us here are interested in all brands, new or old.

Mark


----------



## aegt5000

Ok you Bolens guys, how about this for a restore project.

<img src=http://hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=dc442a96-58f8-3f04-7eb2-386a685c73df&size=>

Can anyone identify this, did Bolens make any other articulated models ?
This one looks like 2WD did they make any 4WD models ?


----------



## guest2

aegt5000
That's an Estate Keeper, EK10, 10hp wisconsin engine,six speed ranges forward and two in reverse. It even had a few attachments. Snowblower, front mounted deck, dozer blade. They also had a Lawn Keeper, similar but smaller and only 6hp but no snowblower for that one only mower deck, and dozer blade. They did offer a cart, and lawn roller for either of these. They were made in the mid '60's


----------



## aegt5000

Dressed with a blower or blade and with AG's on all 4 corners
this thing would look good:thumbsup:


----------



## jodyand

aegt5000
I seen a Husqvarna at lowes that looked like that but it had a mower deck on it.
Jody


----------



## archyb2

Sixchows
I have a Bolens but mine is a 2 wheel walkbehind called a Vesa-matic, mid 50's it think,but I havent had much luck getting info on them
Archie


----------



## guest2

archyb2
Not to sound like the spelling police but, I think it's a versa-matic right? Check out the yahoo groups, there's loads of info over there, including a bolens classified! Chief left a link, I think it's in the shade tree lounge. Just make sure you come back here, or as the only other bolens owner I'll have to come get you. LOL


----------



## jodyand

archyb2
How about some pictures I'm a Bolens fan the old ones anyway.
Jody


----------



## archyb2

Well pictures might be a little tough to get right now, 
1 would have to post about 70 pic's (# of pieces it's in)
2 It's stored in a 9X12 shed with 4 complete walk behinds,13 small engines,2 lawn mowers,2 boat motors,1 rider & 1 10hp snowblower. One must be very careful when opening the doors
3 Don't have a digital camera, will try to get pic's soon

Archie


----------



## aegt5000

*What Is This ???*

Ok you Bolens guys…

I’ve been looking at some Bolens tractors. I never realized
they made such a nice tractor. I have gotten to know some
of their models, the large frames were really nice and a GK
with a plow, a cab and fat AG’s on all 4 corners would be 2nd 
only to my fantasy GT 500,000 but what the heck is this ???


<img src=http://hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=68b14ca9-2238-1fbd-60d7-464b5a2d754a&size=>


----------



## johndeere

Looks like a Ditch Witch without the trencher.


----------



## aegt5000

Boy Oh Boy…
What is it with the price of the HT20’s and 23’s ?

A 1978 HT-20 (deck + plow) just went for 2252.00 on E-bay
It’s 50 miles east of Milwaukee, I checked delivery service co’s
and would have been $700 to pick up. (2252 + 700) = too much.

Guess I just have to wait for an northeast sale, but even with no
freight 2252 is big $ for 78 tractor. nodeal


----------



## guest2

Was that the one repainted in basecoat/clearcoat? He had a broom listed seperately for it too, didn't he? What did that go for? If that's the one I'm thinking of, it looked real nice and worth every penny! I've seen others with surface rust going for $2000. Part of the problem with the prices are those that think because every box store tractor has over 20hp that's what you really need and they drive the prices up, the other side is that anyone real familiar with these knows what they are and when a nice one comes along the sky's the limit. Sometimes it's really worth it to pay extra for something super clean or well maintaned, especially older models where parts can become expensive if and when available. You might spend more trying to fix a cheaper one than paying more up front for a nice one and just putting it to work.


----------



## aegt5000

sixchows..
That is the one. (basecoat/clearcoat)
$2252 for the tractor, deck and plow
the broom went for $300.

I hear you, but it's a shame that the 1456 listed won't bring $1000
and the HT-20/23's will always bring more than 2K.


----------



## guest2

aegt5000
Like I said all the box store tractors are over 20hp so everyone's idea is that anything less is junk. Look at the rest of the tubeframes like the 1456, there are a lot more attachments available for these than anything else in the bolens line but you can't give away a 650, 750, or 850. Even 1050's aren't that desirable for those unfamiliar with them. For me that's a good thing, keeps the prices somewhat in line. The 1456 is a tubeframe designed to look like a large frame with the bigger rear fender and the covers on the sides of the tubeframe. But again when someone sees 14hp,they shy away from it. As for the HT23, that has front and rear PTO, front and rear hydraulics and power steering, how much would you need to spend to duplicate something like that? Easily over $10,000 I would think.


----------



## aegt5000

sixchows, I agree.
To get something as well built and with the features of an HT-23
you would need to buy a compact tractor today.

But the high prices are frustrating me.
:furious: :furious: I WANT ONE :furious: :furious:


----------



## aegt5000

That other Bolens tractor went for $635.00 on ebay.

I was wrong, it wasn’t a 1456, it was a large frame 1455,
but this what I mean about the HT-20/23’s bringing in
much more than the lower hp large frames.

Yesterday the HT-20 went for 4 X this much !!!

:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## guest2

aegt5000
The 20 was a much cleaner unit also. There was another one (1456)that I thought was the one you were talking about last night, that was a tubeframe but kinda grimy looking although not too bad. I think the problem with this one was the guy didn't really know what it was, he listed it as an HT20 but with a 1476 motor and said it was either a 1455 or 1476. Good way to scare off a bid by showing even the guy trying to sell it is unsure of it. If he was perhaps a little less honest and called it a 1476 or 1455 and just went with that he may have done better. Obviously wasn't a 20, no twin only a single 14hp. But someone got a pretty good deal for $635 I think. So what's the plan? An HT 20 or HT23? Sell off one of the others or will you keep 4?


----------



## aegt5000

Sacrilege...Sacrilege....Sacrilege 

This is what somebody did to an HT-20.

<img src=http://hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=40293ee0-238b-5fe0-7242-2ad02fd1308b&size= >

Where are the original front wheels ???  I wanted them 

After I tore into the 1250, I fell in love with these tractors.
I’m really looking for an HT-23. Saw one listed at $2499.00 
but it looks tired. I’d pay that much or more for a 23 as clean 
as that HT-20 that sold yesterday. Less for one that needs to 
be torn down. Either way I’ll be patient and eventually find one
(or get tired of looking and over pay).

Three tractors is my limit.
(Green and Yellow clashes with the other colors in my garage)


----------



## jodyand

I think Paul did that now hes wanting to do it to his Ingersollmg:  Picking on you Paul:lmao: 
Jody


----------



## guest2

aegt5000
That's not an HT20, it's another 1476. These guys are trying to boost the prices I think! A 20 has a 532 horizontal kohler twin 19.5hp not a 14hp wisconsin. Almost have to laugh at the "buy it now for $1000" how much with paint?!!

I also found an example of the tubeframe that looks like a large frame, check out the H16 (1656) ebay item 2392800868, notice the large fender and the covers along the tubeframe rails. 

As far as sellinng off the deere I agree, better to stick with one line and possibly share attachments. Plus your deere is real clean and you could probably actually make a few dollars on it!


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *I think Paul did that now hes wanting to do it to his Ingersollmg:  Picking on you Paul:lmao:
> Jody *


BUT>>>> have not yet, and I will be keeping the stock wheels/


----------



## aegt5000

Large Frame LOCO’s on the loose.
This had gotten to the point where the sellers don’t even bother
to clean these things up any more.

<img src=http://hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=140e4fbd-3bdc-e806-2727-15b95e0012f1&size=>

Why bother, when a “Super-Clean” HT-20 like this just fetched $2550.62 on e-bay ?


----------



## guest2

aegt5000
Seems they all go around $2500 whether freshly painted or not. Whatever happened with the HT20D?


----------



## aegt5000

sixchows..

The HT-20D still has about 1-1/2 days left and is holding at $1026.00
I’m not sure if the diesel engine will put potential GT buyers off or like
the other large frames, will the price of this HT explode upward in the
final hours of bidding ?


----------



## bigl22

that bolens looks beter than the 16hxl I have sitting dead ibn the back yard-- 16hp single cylinder OHV tecumseh - electric PTO--- hydro lift for deck and inplements-- - - eaton 11 hydro -- front blade- deck with hose washout-- wheel weights-- -- engine in a box inside-- I probably will never rebuild it now-- so I guess I will sell it -- strong tractor- when it ran - good hydro -- engine dropped a valve and seat - never rebuilt it-- turning radius of the uss nimitz-- but gawd I loved it --


----------



## aegt5000

Bigl,
Don't do anything to it.
Get a set of HT-20 decals.
Put all the pieces in a big pile.
Set the pile on fire.
After the fire goes out, stick the decal on what's left.
List it on e-bay as an HT-20 and it will bring $2500.


----------

